# Seeking women racers in Colorado



## rmss (Oct 3, 2006)

Rocky Mountain Spine & Sport Cycling Team is seeking women racers for the 2008 Colorado racing season. We are seeking entry level racers (category 4) as well as category 3, 2 and up. We're not a big budget team but we do have some great sponsors and great perks. Most of all we're about being around good people without the attitude. If you're committed to the sport and want to race on a respected Colorado team this would be a great place for you. Please contact [email protected] for more information!


----------

